# Just had air suspension fitted to Alko chassis



## Snunkie

And we are very pleased! Only done 40 miles on it so far but have another 200+ miles to do yet. We went to AS AIR SUSPENSION in Warrington. Cath and Phil are really lovely people. They looked after our dog whilst we went off sightseeing. Fitting took just under 2 days and they allow you to stay on site overnight.
We had our scooter with us so didn't need any transport but they were more than happy to run us to any local station or into town. They are Motorhomers themselves and fully understand how precious they are to us. They are also dog lovers and were happy to take our dog under their wing, walking him with their own dog.
I wouldn't hesitate in recommending them.

For info, we have a 2008 argos Burstner 747-2 on an Alko chassis tag axle. Our main reason for getting air suspension was because we are a family of 6 and the children are only going to get heavier as they grow so we needed to increase our payload. We had a 5000kgs weight limit (max 1500kgs each rear axle and 2100kgs max front axle with 6000kgs train weight) currently (725kgs unladen payload) which could be uprated to 5200kgs (1700kgs max each rear axle, front axle cannot be uprated) as a paper exercise by svtech for £280+VAT but our rear end sat so low and we also wanted to carry the scooter so we decided to go with the air suspension and get it up to 1800kgs max on each rear axle, still with 2100kgs max on front, although the total weight must not exceed 5500kgs. This then gives us a payload of 1225kgs, although a lot of that is taken up by extra equipment fitted and the 6 of us in there, full tank diesel, full tank water but now we have payload to spare. (For the wine.....)

Fabulous!


----------



## tugboat

Payload aside, I'll be interested to hear if you notice any difference in the ride quality, noise levels, cornering etc. Also does it lift the back of the van at all to compensate for the sagging from extra payload?

Probably too soon for you to answer some of that.


----------



## acctutor

*We too did this!!!*

Hi,

We did exactly the same - although we went to VB Suspension (as they are close to us in Devon).

Made a great difference, both to bumps in the road, cornering etc, AND the best thing of all, auto levelling.

We get to the pitch, press the button and the whole van sorts itself out - dead level, almost every time. (On one sloping pitch we just had to put the front wheels on two pieces of scaffold board to help)

Would not be without it.

Regards

Bill & Patsy


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi, we did this a couple or so years ago. You won't look back (well we haven't) it is a well worth doing mod IMHO, not only from a payload point of view, but also from a ride / handling perspective.

We also used SV Tech to do the paperwork on our Van but I chose to do the Air Suspension work myself.

For anyone who fancies doing it as a DIY job, I used this excellent pictorial walk through on here by Techno as a guide http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-120435-dunlop-air-suspension-fitting-made-easy-guide.html


----------



## Snunkie

tugboat said:


> Payload aside, I'll be interested to hear if you notice any difference in the ride quality, noise levels, cornering etc. Also does it lift the back of the van at all to compensate for the sagging from extra payload?
> 
> Probably too soon for you to answer some of that.


I can answer some of that

When we are cornering, the bags compensate and there is barely any roll. You can see from the gauge that when you go round a left hand bend for example the left hand bag is at 6 and the right at just over 4 to level it up.
Very steady when lorries pass
It has raised the back by 4.5"
We definitely notice an improvement in ride quality in the front, not quite so noisy. Seems less rattling around in the back but I'm sitting in the back testing that at the moment. I don't feel quite so sick in the back as I usually do so hoping the kids will find it to be an improvement as they always complain of this
Should be handy on our driveway as it slopes from drivers side down to passenger side so should be able to level that up when people stay over


----------



## Snunkie

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi, we did this a couple or so years ago. You won't look back (well we haven't) it is a well worth doing mod IMHO, not only from a payload point of view, but also from a ride / handling perspective.
> 
> We also used SV Tech to do the paperwork on our Van but I chose to do the Air Suspension work myself.
> 
> For anyone who fancies doing it as a DIY job, I used this excellent pictorial walk through on here by Techno as a guide http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-120435-dunlop-air-suspension-fitting-made-easy-guide.html


We have an Alko chassis and they don't supply the kit for that because there are so many variations so we had to have it done by them but we haven't got the facilities to do it ourselves anyway. Great if you can diy as I'm sure there is a big saving to be had, well done.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

> We have an Alko chassis and they don't supply the kit for that because there are so many variations so we had to have it done by them but we haven't got the facilities to do it ourselves anyway. Great if you can diy as I'm sure there is a big saving to be had, well done.


Hi,

I think Dunlop do one for AL-KO, that said they look very expensive (hadn't looked till now) so maybe not suitable for DIY as there is little or no saving over a professional job.

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/suspensions-alko-chassis-c-58_139.html


----------



## tugboat

Snunkie said:


> When we are cornering, the bags compensate and there is barely any roll. You can see from the gauge that when you go round a left hand bend for example the left hand bag is at 6 and the right at just over 4 to level it up.


I'm puzzled by this.

Do you mean 'right hand bend'?

As far as I understand it, with a basic air suspension system each unit is separate and consists of the airbag, pipe and gauge, and the left and right do not interact with one another.

If you go round a right hand bend, the van will 'lean' to the left and load up the left airbag and increase it's pressure. By the same token, the right hand bag will unload and pressure will drop. Your statement above is at odds with that so I don't understand what is happening.

I daresay there are more complex systems where the bags are linked in some way with a built in pump but I thought that was for static levelling and not for when the vehicle is on the move.

Perhaps someone can verify?


----------



## betterthanatent

tugboat said:


> Payload aside, I'll be interested to hear if you notice any difference in the ride quality, noise levels, cornering etc. Also does it lift the back of the van at all to compensate for the sagging from extra payload?
> 
> Probably too soon for you to answer some of that.


I fitted a DIY kit last year (3hr job) on our Laika 2.1 ecovip which was VERY close to its bump stops, TBH i wasn't expecting too much.... But ohh was i surprised !! Totally different ride and a lot quieter, i can honestly say if i ever buy another MH it will be the first upgrade on the list ....

note: i did fit a good quality kit which replaces the existing bump stops with the addition of a gauge kit, didn't add the extra expense of a pump as very rarely need to change pressures and carry a portable tyre pump if needed


----------



## Kev1

Hi guys could someone please tell us the cost of having it fitted
and comparing it with fitting it yourself

Cheers
Kev


----------



## ThePrisoner

I have been led to believe that air suspension does not increase payload. My van was 3500 and we had this uprated to 3700 as a paper exercise via hymer. I would love extra payload on my van as we just don't have quite enough. My van is also on the alko chasis. 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

> I have been led to believe that air suspension does not increase payload. My van was 3500 and we had this uprated to 3700 as a paper exercise via hymer. I would love extra payload on my van as we just don't have quite enough. My van is also on the alko chasis.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


In our case we could go to 3,700kg as a paper exercise, but via Air Bags (and higher rated tyres) we could go to 3,850kg.


----------



## Snunkie

ThePrisoner said:


> I have been led to believe that air suspension does not increase payload. My van was 3500 and we had this uprated to 3700 as a paper exercise via hymer. I would love extra payload on my van as we just don't have quite enough. My van is also on the alko chasis.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


Have you spoken to svtech? It may be dependent on the van, but we were told 5200kgs as a paper exercise but 5500kgs with air assist fitted so that what we did. May not be possible on all types.


----------



## duxdeluxe

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> I have been led to believe that air suspension does not increase payload. My van was 3500 and we had this uprated to 3700 as a paper exercise via hymer. I would love extra payload on my van as we just don't have quite enough. My van is also on the alko chasis.
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> In our case we could go to 3,700kg as a paper exercise, but via Air Bags (and higher rated tyres) we could go to 3,850kg.
Click to expand...

Exactly what we did. Spoke to SV tech who gave excellent guidance and did all the paperwork as well. Went from 3650 to 3850 on Fiat camper chassis. Weighed again yesterday and with full water on board we are 3660 so 200 kilo to play with for even more junk and plenty of spare load available on each axle.


----------



## RichardD

Hi All, the discussion is getting confused by some people talking about air assisted systems where others are talking about the full air suspension system as supplied by VB.

Full air systems are definitely not a DIY fit.

I have the full VB system and have been talking to SVtech about uprating from 4250kg to 4500kg and because I have the full air system fitted they said that it was not a problem.

Richard


----------



## Snunkie

tugboat said:


> Snunkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we are cornering, the bags compensate and there is barely any roll. You can see from the gauge that when you go round a left hand bend for example the left hand bag is at 6 and the right at just over 4 to level it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm puzzled by this.
> 
> Do you mean 'right hand bend'?
> 
> As far as I understand it, with a basic air suspension system each unit is separate and consists of the airbag, pipe and gauge, and the left and right do not interact with one another.
> 
> If you go round a right hand bend, the van will 'lean' to the left and load up the left airbag and increase it's pressure. By the same token, the right hand bag will unload and pressure will drop. Your statement above is at odds with that so I don't understand what is happening.
> 
> I daresay there are more complex systems where the bags are linked in some way with a built in pump but I thought that was for static levelling and not for when the vehicle is on the move.
> 
> Perhaps someone can verify?
Click to expand...

Erm, pass?!

When you go round a bend does the mH not lean inti the bend? 
Either way, when we of around a bend, it levels it up quite well but I don't know how


----------



## kevanna1959

we had air suspension fitted by armatiges the cost was around £1200. we were also upgraded by sv teck they were most helpful that cost about 200 pound if I remember right. It was worth the money we paid both for the ride and to have a 55l lpg tank under slung and best of all no more grounding coming on and off the ferry.
anna


----------



## tugboat

Snunkie said:


> When you go round a bend does the mH not lean inti the bend?


Not in relation to the road surface, no.


----------



## Snunkie

Having air suspension does not increase your payload per say. You can have your van uprated providing it is capable of taking that weight. To go up by 500kgs we we're required to either have replacement torsion bars with a higher rating or air assists (just on back wheels) which is what we did. Our front is high enough and we didn't require it all round


----------



## aldra

I think it does

Ours was upgraded to 3700 a paper exercise

Air suspension added , upgraded to 3850

Change of tyres, no change to 3850 overall, but increases legal load limit at the back
Of course it needs to be evened out with the front

If that makes sense

All done via SVTEC
Aldra


----------



## aldra

I didn't realise there was less than full air suspension

Which is what we have
To upgrade the van to 3850

We have the official letters and plate

And the official upgrading of the rear chassis to 2240

With the change of tyres 
the total weight of 3850 remains

It wasn't enough to carry our Honda SH125I
On a rack though 

Aldra


----------



## deefordog

Snunkie seems to have defected, last seen in October 2014 :crying:


----------



## Tezmcd

acctutor said:


> Hi,
> 
> We did exactly the same - although we went to VB Suspension (as they are close to us in Devon).
> 
> Made a great difference, both to bumps in the road, cornering etc, AND the best thing of all, auto levelling.
> 
> We get to the pitch, press the button and the whole van sorts itself out - dead level, almost every time. (On one sloping pitch we just had to put the front wheels on two pieces of scaffold board to help)
> 
> Would not be without it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bill & Patsy


Accutor we pick our Frankia 740 up this coming Saturday after an 8 month wait (yippee)

Full air is something that I have seriously considered but having asked around it is about 7K on a Frankia with Alko chassis

I'm more interested in the ride - but do love the idea of auto level on site and also no more feeling like you are at sea when you move around inside - how long did it take to fit? And to be honest for 7K could you live without it or have I been looking at the wrong kit and it can be done for less (feel free to PM if you like)


----------



## aldra

If you phone SVTEC

They will tell you exactly the air suspension you need for your van

The approx cost and the nearest fitters

They are very helpful accessable guys

Aldra


----------



## Brock

I looked at full air suspension from VB and when all added up, including VAT, it was just short of £8k for an Alko chassis. I was looking for a better quality of ride.

In the end, I convinced myself that it wasn't worth that much given the value of my van, the miles we drove, and I already had a suspension. I went for Goldschmitt semi air on the rear as I already had Goldschmitt heavy duty coils on the front. I've ended up with a van that doesn't bang and crash on roads - something I wanted to achieve - but not surprisingly, I haven't got the serene ride full air would provide. So a half way house at quite a bit less than half the full air cost.

If I had the money, I'd do it on a Frankia simply because it would be adding another level of quality to a great van! Unlike Aldra, I didn't need the payload increase and the paper exercise of 3,700kg [even if I didn't have my current suspension settings] would be more than enough.


----------



## acctutor

Hi Tezmcd,

I must confess it was expensive - but I am sure it only cost me £5400 this time last year AND that included autoleveling (which is a fantastic option). Rock up to the pitch, press the button and within a few minutes, the van is level in both planes to a high degree of accuracy. Also the ability to "lean" the van over to the side to fully empty the grey water is very good.

I cannot remember if I mentioned this before - but make sure the tyres fitted to the rear of the 740 have a load index of 121 (Agilis+), otherwise, you might find that the 2400 kgs rear axle is running the tyres at nearly 95% load, which in many peoples view is overloading the tyre. I have just paid £330 to have these tyres fitted and have passed the invoice to a firm of German solicitors, who are taking Frankia to the German small claims court to recover the money. If you accept it with low spec tyres they will not budge (although I hope the solicitors will make their eyes water???)

PM me if you need any more info

Regards

Bill & Patsy

You will love the van - it is our pride and joy - although I have already installed a bottled water tap on the sink - see motorhome mods.


----------



## Tezmcd

Bottled water tap on the sink?? not sure what that is but I will look


We ordered ours with the Frankia separate tap and 20ltr fresh water system so hope that will be as I'm imagining it to be


----------



## MyGalSal

*Upgrade*

My van is 4500kg, back axle rated at 2400. We are struggling to keep the weight down to 2400, got weighed today and it is 150kg overweight (van overall weight only 4380). If we added up total of items in the garage it wouldn't even add up to 150kgs. I know about see-saw and pendulum affect etc although I couldn't do the maths for it. So something has to be done and we have moved as many items up front as poss. I read with interest the stuff about full air suspension etc. sounds brill but we can't afford it. The van was originally sold as a 4000kg upgradeable to 4500 which Brownhills did for us. Is it possible to get SV Tech to work their magic and give us another 150kg on back axle? or do you reckon having upgraded from 4 - 4.5 we are at our max? :frown2:

Sal


----------



## aldra

Sal

I don't think we have "full " air suspension

Just rear air suspension

Our back axle is rated 2240

But our van is rated 3850

I'd give Gareth or Steve a ring at SVTec
They are really lovely helpful guys
Sandra

Are you well?.

Sandra


----------



## MyGalSal

*SV Tech*



aldra said:


> Sal
> 
> I don't think we have "full " air suspension
> 
> Just rear air suspension
> 
> Our back axle is rated 2240
> 
> But our van is rated 3850
> 
> I'd give Gareth or Steve a ring at SVTec
> They are really lovely helpful guys
> Sandra
> 
> Are you well?.
> 
> Sandra


Hi Sandra
Thanks for info, I will ring SV Tech tomorrow. 
Yes thanks we are great. Just back from a long trip to Spain and France and needless to say freezing. Boy is it cold.

Wasn't on line much when we were away so I don't know how you guys are doing. How did it go? How's things?
Sal


----------

